# LSMR Rent-A-Racer DASH Cobra



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

If I were Carroll Shelby this would be CSX001. In any event this is the first of what will be several rent-a-racers I will be doing for the vintage series upcoming at Laguna Seca Model Raceway. 

This is a brand new JLTO chassis car with a Mean Green armature. It uses BSRT silver plated pick-up shoes and Hi-Pro motor brushes, and a BSRT Delrin guide pin. The DASH British Racing Green with white stripe Cobra 427 body is unmodified but may be dropped if the customer/driver purchases the car.

It also has Road Race Replica's #812 Cobra wheels with RWL Goodyear Polyglas GT tires, and NOS axles. Coming soon will be a CNC machined idler gear and Delrin crown gear from RT-HO. I'll also have number roundels for whomever drives it from Patto's. Total cost for building the car is around $35. 

I managed to run some laps at LSMR today before we put the track away, the car runs excellent, very quick and great handling. More like a X-Traction than a T-Jet to be sure. There is some tuning I can still do for this car to work perfectly at Laguna Seca, and whatever I learn from this first car will be repeated on what I think will be half a dozen others. My own personal Cobra will be a lemon yellow with black stripes #17, sort of an early version of Matt Kenseth's DeWalt Tools car, and is already under construction.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Very nice work as always Pete! Been seeing you post more - are you really doing and feeling better or are you pushing yourself again on that ankle bro? Hope its the former and not the latter.

BTW - if you missed it, the local track is about to drop in an HO track to race on, in addition to the 1/32 tracks they have. So I'm looking for some Tomy track to go with some of the HO's I had from childhood as well as some that I picked up back when I tried out an old Life-Like track. At any rate, just thought I'd let you know that I'd be mixing in some HO slot car racing.

Hope your doing fine bro! VERY nice work on the car by the way! That's one heck of a rental!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice job. I'm going to have to replicate your build. I picked up that body at the Superbowl show, along with a TO chassis that I'm not satisfied with. The nuances behind a good ride seem to be quality components...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Very nice Pete!


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Question- how do you lower the body on these so it rides lower on the chassis?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

good to see you back at it Pete, you had us all a bit worried there, Nice work, I Also snagged the BRG Cobra off Dan. and Some day when i get a break that my Tm doesn't demand use of I will get it mounted. Dan Produced a car that is Perfect for adjusting. a bit off the posts and it will sit were i want it. But looks good even stock, I rate Slots in two ways. i show them to Beth and Carol. Carol ussually goes, thats cool, Mine or owwwwwww Old....Beth Goes yes dear what ever or Heythats nice.. this car got a cool and a thats a nice looking car..So have to give it two TM's up..lol.. but again glad to see you up and around...


Coach!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

valongi said:


> Question- how do you lower the body on these so it rides lower on the chassis?





coach61 said:


> Dan Produced a car that is Perfect for adjusting. a bit off the posts and it will sit were i want it.



There is your answer valongi, just shave some height off the body posts. Someone posted to put a small amount on clay on the top of the gear plate and put to body on to gauge how much you can lower it, that's what I usually do. But stock height the car fits the RRR wheel and tire combo perfectly so I more than likely won't drop mine. I did drop the companion "Snake Eyes" A.C. quite a bit though. These two cars plus a BRG colored Sedan class car will be offered as a team on a per series basis. Each driver will be allowed to run one car in each of the Competetion, Production and Sedan classes. My yellow with black striped Cobra 427 will be joined by a black and yellow AC and more than likely a yellow Cougar with a black vinyl roof. I have until May before thie vintage series is to begin it's 12 race series.










PD, I'm pushing it. Man I am so tired of just reclining all day with this foot up. My butt hurts more than my foot so I'm sitting up more and spending more time doing "normal" things. I was up for about 6 hours yesterday for the race, I paid for it last night but now I know what my limit is. I have an infection I'm fighting in the incision but I have a good course of antibiotics started. I saw the deal about the Tomy track, unfortunately my spare pieces have gone into a pool to make temporary courses with the club guys. They're racing today with the same cars we raced at Laguna Seca yesterday, but my team will be absent. I just can't do two days in a row on my foot like that.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice to know yer semi vertical Pete. Cobra look great!


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

I got to drive a few laps with the Cobra yesterday (and a few today on the short temporary "kitchen" course) and it really blows me away how a car that is essentially 40 year old technology can be still so much fun to drive. I have driven a real Cobra replica before and the basic characteristics are similar. The car has great grip in the sweepers with the super soft tires but will still drift some, but the horsepower is what got me. I’m not really familiar with the specs on the Mean Green armatures but this is an “instant on” thrust I found somewhat like nitrous for slot cars. Thank God we were using 90 ohm controllers because we needed that much control with that power. The car really does not suffer from being top heavy even though it does look a little high. I ran some laps against Pete driving another similar set up chassis with a Corvette GS body and I held my own even though I had better tires. I didn’t intend on participating in the vintage series but I think I will order either the Cobra or the Cheetah (once the prototype is done) and run just this one class. I do have to agree that driving this car and then a stock X-Traction they were pretty close in performance. I’m interested in knowing a few things too; are the white letter tires from RRR silicone? They feel different. Also, what is the typical resistance (pole to pole and total) of the Mean Green…the one in the Cobra is even balanced so I imagine that helps.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Pete McKay said:


> PD, I'm pushing it. Man I am so tired of just reclining all day with this foot up. My butt hurts more than my foot so I'm sitting up more and spending more time doing "normal" things. I was up for about 6 hours yesterday for the race, I paid for it last night but now I know what my limit is. I have an infection I'm fighting in the incision but I have a good course of antibiotics started. I saw the deal about the Tomy track, unfortunately my spare pieces have gone into a pool to make temporary courses with the club guys. They're racing today with the same cars we raced at Laguna Seca yesterday, but my team will be absent. I just can't do two days in a row on my foot like that.


Bro, you need to watch it man. Take it a little easier. I know you are sick of sitting around, but its a lot better than the alternative - having to sit there for the rest of your life. No scare tatics, just saw it happen to one friend and an uncle and would hate to hear of it happening to you bro.

No worries on the Tomy track - didn't even think to ask you about if or what you had. Just thought you would find it interesting that the 1/32 / 1/24 track is all of a sudden looking to bring in an HO track. I think its great because they will then pick up about every racer except for the 1/43 guys. Just figured since I have a place to race them, I'd get something going at home so that I can go up to the track on the HO race nights too.

Enough rambling and getting this thread off-topic. Awesome work on the cars bro and keep off the foot - get to 100% restored health, THEN go racing!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Pete, take care of your "wheels" so you can race the other ones! You're probably bored out of your mind.... but show some resolve and heal it the right way.

Again, the car looks great.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Pete,

That looks like fun to drive man! Nice job there.

Just one question: Does the drivers head "pop" off pretty easily?  Anyone?

Thanks in advance, Bob...zilla


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Bob, the kit car has the head as an individual part and it seemed like it went in easily, I guess it would depend on how well it was glued. I would just like an open faced helmet, that's my only very minor complaint.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

bobhch said:


> Pete,
> 
> That looks like fun to drive man! Nice job there.
> 
> ...


It's melted into place. So you can work it free if you need to.

Dan


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Hey Dan,

Do you sell the driver heads seperately? I recently aquired a Cobra and a Cheetah (my first Dash bodies) and I think the Cheetah driver head would be perfect for the Cobra too.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

lenny said:


> It's melted into place. So you can work it free if you need to.
> 
> Dan


Ooooooooh yeah baby! You know I need to......Bigtime! 

Thanks, Bob..."will work it free"...zilla


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

twolff said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> Do you sell the driver heads seperately? I recently aquired a Cobra and a Cheetah (my first Dash bodies) and I think the Cheetah driver head would be perfect for the Cobra too.



Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

I drove it too, nice car, very un-Tjet like. It doesn't de-slot like the cars with JLTO and 3mm wheels do, and it's a darn bit faster with the greem arm.


----------

